

SecondMarket Opens Institutional Bitcoin Trading, 25 BTC Minimum - edward
https://coinreport.net/secondmarket-institutional-btc-trading/

======
jzwinck
US $13K is laughably small for an "institutional" block. Block trading in US
equities is more like 10000 shares (keep in mind 100 shares is "one lot" i.e.
the minimum quantity for typical orders). Since BTC is trading around the same
dollar value as GOOG now, imagine what would happen if someone announced
institutional trading with a minimum quantity of 25 shares of GOOG. It's a
decent chunk of change for your IRA, but doesn't even register for an
institution.

If the goal is to facilitate large orders, the minimum quantity should be at
least 1000 BTC. Institutional traders would not pick up the phone for less
than that.

~~~
bwood
Why would it matter to an institution what the minimum is? If they want to
purchase 1000 BTC instead of 25, would SecondMarket actually force them to
make forty 25 BTC purchases?

~~~
josu
I believe that he is putting it into perspective in case that some people
believe that 25BTC is too high of a minimum.

------
PaulHoule
Do they let you short Btc?

~~~
bwhite
I assume you mean to say that you think this is a lousy idea and indicates
that BTC/USD is about to fall. However, if you're serious, the answer is that
while there is no mechanism to short BTC/fiat like you can a NYSE-traded
equity, there are venues in which you can buy and sell BTC/fiat futures, like
ICBIT. You can also participate in "betting" pools, which are derivatives
similar to certain types of options, such as BTCLevels and BTCOracle.

Caveat emptor, obviously.

------
silverlight
On my iPhone Chrome, no actual article appears. Just headline and comments.

~~~
StevenWards
Works just fine on my iPhone 4 Chrome

